# anyone use RSMEANS



## MichaelEmerson (Nov 22, 2010)

I know it is "frowned upon" to ask about pricing, so instead of asking pricing I'll ask if anyone uses the RSMEANS per sq ft price guide. It is pricey, but is it worth it?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I am on their mailing list somehow or other, but I don't use anything from them...

I'd be curious if anybody does?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have used them as an aid in preparing estimates.

As far as pricey, that seems to be a matter of opinion. When I follow their pricing, I make money.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

I used it (in the book form, that was 30 years ago) when we were just starting out and didn't have a good historic basis for our productivity, etc. It was certainly a useful starting point, but we've developed our own set of rates based on experience. We've got a well refined "bid book" of our own now, but since nearly all of our projects are T & M, I hardly ever get to use it. 

About 15 years ago, a highly-recommended builder wanted to take us on as his painting contractor for all of his projects. After many meetings, I shared the contents of the book with him. Never heard from him again. Lesson learned.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've used the Craftsman books in the past---It's a good starting point--
Especially when trying to figure costs on some odd or unusual item that I have little experience with.

The problem I have with most of those books is a general lack of details-The tiling section is dismally out of date---

Michael, are you new to the tiling business?---

I find square foot pricing only works for larger jobs,that are wide open---Those are rare.

A 45 square foot bath floor is going to use up two days--so will a 250 square foot open basement--

I can't get SF to work for me---how do you figure a backsplash?---Square foot sure doesn't work there--Mike--


----------



## MichaelEmerson (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't get SF to work for me---how do you figure a backsplash?---Square foot sure doesn't work there--Mike--[/QUOTE]

Good point. Square foot rate is a base then I add on to that price to get to my optimal day rate depending on the time and amount of detail. 
I am new to the business of tile, but have been in the trade for many years now. I have a lot to learn about pricing, contracts and the whole running a business aspect. 
I asked about the book, because my old employer said that what he used. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*My bible*

FOR 25 YEARS I'VE USED HOME TECH.REMODELING AND RENOVATION COST ESTIMATOR. I buy one every 2 years
WHAT'S IMPORTANT ! The pricing is for YOUR cost of doing Buss. IN YOUR AREA !!!!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> I can't get SF to work for me---how do you figure a backsplash?---Square foot sure doesn't work there--Mike--


Backsplash? Come up with a few common designs and have a different LF price based on which design it is. + a set amount for each outlet/switch to cut around?

I would consider an SF pricing for tiling, but for cut up rooms, divide the room in sections and have a separate layout fee for each section to make up the difference?

I don't do enough tilework to come up with a system for pricing it, but if I did that's how I would start going about it.


----------



## DC Limited (Mar 6, 2010)

*RS Means*

I found the work discriptions were not always applicable to the area in the country the work was being done in so that detered me a bit. But the scope that were accurate were priced well and we did well using their information


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I never use sq ft for tile estimating. If you consider 1 sq ft, you can lay 1 12x12 tile to get coverage but what if you are laying 6x6? Now you're laying 4 tiles in the same footprint. It obviously takes longer to lay 4 tiles than 1. Also smaller tiles means more cutting. You see the point.

I have a very comprehensive spreadsheet that I developed for tile estimating. I use sq ft for determining installation materials. The actual tile labor is based off hourly. Yes you need some experience to understand how long certain patterns take you to install but no 2 jobs are identical. 

I've found experience is your biggest help when it comes to estimating. So many people want a sq ft price....I just don't price that way. If they must they can always take my proposal and divide it by the total sq ft of the project. There's your price per sq ft!


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

dc limited said:


> i found the work discriptions were not always applicable to the area in the country the work was being done in so that detered me a bit. But the scope that were accurate were priced well and we did well using their information


 home tech prices each area separately !


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

angus242 said:


> i never use sq ft for tile estimating. If you consider 1 sq ft, you can lay 1 12x12 tile to get coverage but what if you are laying 6x6? Now you're laying 4 tiles in the same footprint. It obviously takes longer to lay 4 tiles than 1. Also smaller tiles means more cutting. You see the point.
> 
> I have a very comprehensive spreadsheet that i developed for tile estimating. I use sq ft for determining installation materials. The actual tile labor is based off hourly. Yes you need some experience to understand how long certain patterns take you to install but no 2 jobs are identical.
> 
> I've found experience is your biggest help when it comes to estimating. So many people want a sq ft price....i just don't price that way. If they must they can always take my proposal and divide it by the total sq ft of the project. There's your price per sq ft!


 once again,home tech prices sizes separately.


----------



## DC Limited (Mar 6, 2010)

Driftwood said:


> home tech prices each area separately !


 RS also adjusts their pricing for different locations but finding some scopes of work was difficult if the jobs were climate oriented or certian engineering specs and building code issues. It is ok but I could not base my company around it use for anything more than referencing.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

when I did more tile than I do now, I priced per sq foot. I had a spreadsheet with different materials, installation surface, and three rates - "easy, average, difficult".

So setting 6x6 in a small bathroom with lots of weird areas would be charged at a substantially higher rate than a large square room setting 18"x18" tiles. I also charged more for natural stone than ceramic.

At the time, I did a lot of work for a flooring company, and their salesman wanted to know prices so they could set up the installs without me going out and bidding - it worked out pretty well, and I never lost money.


----------

